# Honest Opinion about my webpage



## r2bcreative (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello! Thanks for looking. I want an honest opinion on what message comes across or how people perceive my web page. I created it myself and I know I am getting some traffic, but I don´t get clients from it. So I'm trying to figure out what is wrong or missing. Please let me know if it looks like I charge too much / too little, the pictures need to be more impressive, or I need more pictures... is the page too confusing, or any feedback you have would be really appreciated. The web page is www.ricardobarandiaran.com Thanks!!



​


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jul 17, 2014)

Looks nice, nice shots, heavy load time on that first page on a 150mbps network. Not enough contrast on your text and logo, too much white on white. 

Also, you're not going to get clients just from traffic. You need to get your site out there, look up SEO. 

It also doesn't look like you've been online for long, and your FB page is pretty new as well (194 likes and 14 ratings). Get your name on other sites like Yelp and photog review sites, link them all back to your website and Fb. Link Fb to your website. You want it to be a crazy network of all your resources pointing to eachother.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice shots! Don't think that's an issue. I definitely agree about the SEO aspect...That can make a huge difference. Also, have someone that is an English "freak" go through every single page of your site and proofread. There are several areas that had mistakes, difficult wording, pronouns not matching, etc. that are an immediate turn off for some because it makes the site less professional.

Also, I would personally think about removing the Facebook/Google +/etc. share "thing" on the left hand side of each page. It distracts from an otherwise very crisp, clean theme.


----------



## r2bcreative (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello Msteelio thanks so much for your feedback! they deff help a lot.
I do have a Facebook with more than 2000 friends but is a "personal" that I use for business (actually thats where I get most of my clients) but wordpress only let me link to facebook pages so I just have that as a display. But you are right, maybe people is thinking that I am new at photography. I'm gonna put some more work in my facebook page!
Thanks again!


----------



## r2bcreative (Jul 17, 2014)

MichaelHenson said:


> Nice shots! Don't think that's an issue. I definitely agree about the SEO aspect...That can make a huge difference. Also, have someone that is an English "freak" go through every single page of your site and proofread. There are several areas that had mistakes, difficult wording, pronouns not matching, etc. that are an immediate turn off for some because it makes the site less professional.
> 
> Also, I would personally think about removing the Facebook/Google +/etc. share "thing" on the left hand side of each page. It distracts from an otherwise very crisp, clean theme.



Thanks Michael! great observation! I have somebody who correct me with my grammar but I am gonna make her go though the web page again to see what are we missing or misspelling.
I though the sharing buttons were gonna be very helpful but so far they haven't so I might just delete them.
thanks!!!


----------



## Designer (Jul 17, 2014)

1. I think your home page photos should be like one of each type rather than just more wedding shots.
2. It's a little slow.
3. Do other photographers list their prices?  I tried to find your prices.  Perhaps other visitors are wondering and just don't want to open a dialogue by asking about your prices.
4. Get your own self portrait on there.


----------



## r2bcreative (Jul 17, 2014)

Designer said:


> 1. I think your home page photos should be like one of each type rather than just more wedding shots.
> 2. It's a little slow.
> 3. Do other photographers list their prices?  I tried to find your prices.  Perhaps other visitors are wondering and just don't want to open a dialogue by asking about your prices.
> 4. Get your own self portrait on there.


Thanks for all the responses! I've been debating for a few weeks now about listing my prices but I thought that maybe if they ask for the price is a good way to start a conversation. Does anybody else think that listing the prices is a good idea?


----------



## HikinMike (Jul 19, 2014)

It took a while to load, but it could be my old computer.

Don't care for the your home page "slideshow". It kind of made me dizzy looking at it.

If you are using your website to find new clients via Google, Bing etc, you really need help there. You might want to read my 'SEO for the Photographer' link in my sig. It should be pretty easy since you are using Yoast's SEO plugin.


----------

